

Apple Maps Accidentally Revealed a Top Secret Military Base - lusob
http://gizmodo.com/5950391/apple-maps-accidentally-revealed-a-top-secret-military-base

======
bediger4000
From the gizmodo.com article: _Taiwan's secret radar, which was supplied by
Raytheon, was probably on China's metaphorical radar already_

"Probably"? I bet that the People's Republic knows the location at least as
well as the Taiwanese government, and I bet there's a treaty obligation to
tell. That was true of USA/USSR relationship during the cold war. "Secret"
missile silos were only secret from the ordinary citizens of the respective
countries. The military establishments knew locations of the other's missiles.

So, why keep it secret from their own citizens? Given that statistically
speaking, there's very few real national security secrets, keeping secrets
from citizens probably just enables fraud, waste, corruption and cover-ups at
biblical scale.

